# Middle Earth, should it be expanded?



## VGmaster9 (Jan 7, 2013)

After seeing The Hobbit last month and anticipating this year's film, I always wondered if we should see more of Middle Earth beyond Tolkien's works. Let's say that people would be allowed to make movies and books to take place in Middle Earth, that would be sweet. We could be introduced to new races, creatures, characters, and locations. It could basically be a more epic version of Forgotten Realms.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 7, 2013)

Having multiple people work on a fictional universe at their own pace is kinda retarded and wouldn't have very fantastic outcomes.

Example: Warhammer 40,000 + Matt Ward


----------



## Fernin (Jan 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Having multiple people work on a fictional universe at their own pace is kinda retarded and wouldn't have very fantastic outcomes.
> 
> Example: Warhammer 40,000 + Matt Ward



40k was fine with multiple people working on it UNTIL the Wardian bullshit. He turned my favorite chapter after the Space Wolves into Mary Sue fucks and I can never forgive him for that. Though, he did result in the Necrons becoming Tomb Kings in space, and I am kinda OK with that.... Will still never forgive him for what he's done to the Ultramarines though.


Anyways, on the note of Tolkien's works however; no. And after his son passes I don't know if there's anyone who could be trusted to work on the main bodies, assorted small side stories not withstanding.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 8, 2013)

Fernin said:


> 40k was fine with multiple people working on it UNTIL the Wardian bullshit. He turned my favorite chapter after the Space Wolves into Mary Sue fucks and I can never forgive him for that. Though, he did result in the Necrons becoming Tomb Kings in space, and I am kinda OK with that.... Will still never forgive him for what he's done to the Ultramarines though.



He fucked up pretty much everything, if you ask me. And considering what he did with the Ultramarines, I'm not surprised to find out that the Ultramarines are his fave army/chapter.

But the thing is, this kind of fuckup is inevitable with any intellectual property. Example 2: Resident Evil when the original head honcho was replaced.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jan 8, 2013)

Rummer has it Matt Ward is currently working on Nid's


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 8, 2013)

Rebel-lion said:


> Rummer has it Matt Ward is currently working on Nid's



ugh
_
ugh
_
I was excited about getting into the WH40k hobby again but when I found out about the new pricing and who Matt Ward was, I tactically retreated from the idea so quickly.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jan 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ugh
> _
> ugh
> _
> I was excited about getting into the WH40k hobby again but when I found out about the new pricing and who Matt Ward was, I tactically retreated from the idea so quickly.




I haven't bought anything from a GW store in a while, I tend to go through independent stores, Dark Sphere and Rocket Hobby's (both in the UK) do about 20% discount. After being made redundant from GW I not been a fan of how they run things but still love the hobby.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 8, 2013)

Middle Earth doesn't need to be expanded.

The mere notion makes me sad.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 8, 2013)

So we can have people adding their own Mary Sues and Gary Stus to a pretty amazing and well-established world?
Ohdeargodno.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 8, 2013)

Only a tactical genius could make this work out alright.... Oh god... CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED! Where the fuck are you for once! D8


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 11, 2013)

Check out this map.

http://aidanmoher.com/blog/wp-conte...Middle-earth_and_the_Undying_Lands_color.jpeg

Middle Earth is on the right side, and the setting of LOTR is between two very large empty spaces. Just imagine what could be used over there. We could use things such as a kingdom for a dark elf race, or a huge lair for ogres. Also, we could know more about the easterlings.


----------



## Sydira (Jan 11, 2013)

How about coming up with your own IP rather than riding the coattails of one that has been copied to death already anyway? If you understood Middle Earth contextually, you'd never suggest this.


----------

